# Are you giving your puppy the Leptospirosis vaccination?



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

My breeder said not to give Mia this vac but my vet feels that she needs it.

http://www.caberfeidh.com/Lepto.htm

Here is an article about it.

Has anyone here researched? I am from Wisconsin and our vet school has led a lot of studies about the annual booster doing more harm than good. I am not planning of giving Mia the booster once she is past her first year.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

as a breeder this drivesme crazy.... vets ugghhhh 
do what your breeder says.... she knows her dogs and she knows her lines and the lepto vaccine has been known to cause serious serious reactions in puppies most vets refuse to give it until they are older..... vets love vaccinating puppies..... they go totally overboard in my opinion.... the other issue with the lepto vaccine outside of the fact that it has killed puppies is that it only covers a few of the hundreds of strains of lepto out there..... 

I have to say i am fairly pissy about vaccinations..... and i am even worse with vets who go directly against what i recommend for my puppies..... if i were you i would talk to your breeder and find out why she wants you to wait.... and not give the vaccine..... 

it drives me crazy when people can't or don't trust their breeder..... if the breeder says don't give it then don't give it..... I would also add that there are vaccines and lepto is one that will void my health guarantee if given.... 

i would not EVER give a puppy a lepto vaccine. 
s


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I choose not to give the lepto vaccine, its an issue around here too, but there are many different strains of lepto and the odds of your dog getting the strain they were vaccinated for are sorta slim. For the most part, I try to keep them from drinking out of lakes, puddles and streams.

I agree with Shalva, vets are overboard on vaccinating dogs especially puppies.
No one other than Bailey ( just for the reason he just got here and I have no idea of his vaccination history) has had vaccines this year, and you know, i probably wont next year either. They will be titer tested.
However mad this made my vet, I dont care, many vaccs do far more harm than good anyway.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Well that was fast, thanks! I do trust my breeder but I don't really know her so I don't trust her 100%. My vet is new too and she said that she had a dog die of the disease when young etc etc. She waits until they are 16 weeks old.

I am nervous about giving it and not giving it. There is a holoistic vet that is a 45 min drive each way. Maybe I should make the drive. We have only been to one appt with our local vet and Mia got the nasal kennel cough vac and a worm check.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Riley got the lepto vaccination--we have raccoons that have tested positive for that and rabies in this area--plus they are pretty braison (not sure I spelled that correctly). One night my husband went outside to put garbage in the can and when he snapped the lid closed the can started to shake--and out of the little whole in the middle of the can top a paw came out--a raccoon had jumped in with the garbage!!! No kidding!! Also, I had a friend whose german shepherd was killed by a raccoon in their backyard in the Hamptons--I can see why most people would not get the vaccination but we did. Now that he has had it once, I will do titers to see if it is necessary in the future.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

some good vaccination reads if your interested.
http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/petvacc2.htm
http://www.metropettracker.com/pets__dont_need_shots_every_year.htm
not really in direct relation to your initial question but still good reads.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> Riley got the lepto vaccination--we have raccoons that have tested positive for that and rabies in this area--plus they are pretty braison (not sure I spelled that correctly). One night my husband went outside to put garbage in the can and when he snapped the lid closed the can started to shake--and out of the little whole in the middle of the can top a paw came out--a raccoon had jumped in with the garbage!!! No kidding!! Also, I had a friend whose german shepherd was killed by a raccoon in their backyard in the Hamptons--I can see why most people would not get the vaccination but we did. Now that he has had it once, I will do titers to see if it is necessary in the future.


I woudl have less of a problem giving it to an adult dog..... but not a puppy ...... 
i absolutely would not give it to a baby even if i felt comfortable giving it to an adult


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree--when Riley had his first vaccinations it took me quite a few months the vet would only do one at a time and waited some time in between them as well (I think I finally found a good vet). I plan on doing titers in the future and only revaccinate if absolutely necessary.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

You do have a good vet! I have vet envy lol


----------



## nrcupta (Aug 20, 2007)

Lepto is the vaccine that causes most adverse reactions. Lepto is also a bacterial rather than a viral disease. I have had 4 vets, and every single one of them has advised about NOT getting the vaccine.

The vaccine is just too risky and the risks far outweigh the benefits. Lepto is curable if caught early, unfortunately, vaccine reactions are sometimes fatal.

_________________________________________

Dog Training Advice and Tips


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

nrcupta said:


> Lepto is curable if caught early, unfortunately, vaccine reactions are sometimes fatal.
> 
> _________________________________________


I would just disagree here...... a little..... 
Lepto is often fatal...... many many dogs do not survive lepto so it should not be taken lightly..... although the vaccine also can be fatal especially to puppies.... 

so I do agree wtih everything that you wrote.... but want to add that while Lyme disease is easily treated..... and most dogs with lyme when caught early go on to survive and live good lives.... Lepto is not easily treated and is often fatal..... 

s


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

well, i think the answer is clear. Just say NO!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Cobalt said:


> well, i think the answer is clear. Just say NO!


Good thinking!

I live in FL where we have Citrus Rats, Raccoons, & 'Possums, and there's been a lot of cases of Lepto. I still do not vaccinate, and my vet agrees w/me. I don't keep any garbage cans in my back yard, or anything of interest to the pesky critters, and I sanitize the area with a product that kills bacteria of all sorts, and viruses (reputedly even HIV). In the 22 yrs. I've had my dogs and cats here, we've not had a problem, even though I've seen the rats, raccoons, and 'possums come into our yard from time to time. The vaccine is just not a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

What about when you are on a walk on a city street and a dog drinks from a puddle? Is that a concern? I want to know just how careful I need to be now.

Poodle, I am going to google "Citrus Rat" now! I am imagining that they are huge and eat oranges!


----------



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

My pup is going to doggy daycare and lepto is required to be there  I'm not even sure what to give her for vaccines and what not to. My vet and I are kind of fighting because I want them done 1 at a time but my vet wants the shots to be done by her (vet visit = 45 + shot vs. vet tech = shot cost only) but I don't see why, I understand she wants to keep an eye on her but lets say she get 5 shots, am I supposed to pay $225 extra so I can worry less about allergic reactions?!? We've already gone to the vet 4 times this month alone because of her outbreaks to food. Idk, vets get me sometimes, she's the best vet in the world but some days it feels like vets care only about money


----------



## dogswithnohair (Jul 25, 2007)

I have always been told by my Vet that if a dog is going to react to a vaccination that it is most probably caused by the Lepto part of the shots. I have my vets leave that out AND I have all three of my dogs vac's spaced out over two days. That way I am sure that their little bodies are not going to go into vaccination overload.

SpiritGuardian I prepay my vet for the one time office visit and the vac's only and then I pop in for five minutes each day so that they can give my kids the shot and thats it. The vet doesn't have to see them and the vet tech takes them in the back for a minute, gives them the shot and brings that right back.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Poodle, I am going to google "Citrus Rat" now! I am imagining that they are huge and eat oranges!


They are, and they do! LOL 

My dogs brought me 7 dead ones in less than 3 weeks back a couple of years ago when we had all that rain and several hurricane scares. Maddy will leap up and grab a rat right out of the Kumquat tree! There's never a sign of puncture, nor any blood, and they don't eat the rats; they just bring them to me! UGH! I have an old metal garbage can lid I keep for the purpose of disposing of the dead rats . . .tell the dogs to drop it! And off to the dumpster I go!



Spiritguardian3 said:


> My pup is going to doggy daycare and lepto is required to be there  I'm not even sure what to give her for vaccines and what not to. My vet and I are kind of fighting because I want them done 1 at a time but my vet wants the shots to be done by her (vet visit = 45 + shot vs. vet tech = shot cost only) but I don't see why, I understand she wants to keep an eye on her but lets say she get 5 shots, am I supposed to pay $225 extra so I can worry less about allergic reactions?!? We've already gone to the vet 4 times this month alone because of her outbreaks to food. Idk, vets get me sometimes, she's the best vet in the world but some days it feels like vets care only about money


Find another vet who will work with you. My vet agreed to do this for me, so I was only charged one office visit + Parvo vaccination. A month later, we went back for the next, a month after that the next vac., and 2 months after that for the Rabies vac. I was only charged for the vaccination, not an office visit. That would be absurd (and pretty outrageous)!

We have several doggie daycare places, but none of them require Lepto vacs - only core vaccinations. Check around, you should be able to find one who does not require the Lepto.

Food allergies can be really frustrating. With dogs I foster who have food allergies, I feed a single protein food - like Natural Balance Fish & Potato, or Duck & Sweet Potato, or Venison & Brown Rice. Good luck to you!


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG, I am sure your dogs are trying to please but that is one big ugly rat. Don't get me wrong, I like rats, just not that close up! Mia retrieves and we are working on drop, in your case, it's really important!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Are you sure the doggie day care requires the lepto and not the bordatella?--that would make more sense unless they spend a lot of the day outside...

My vet is the same as poodleholics, I was just charged for vaccinations as only one would be given at a time and they had to be appropriately spaced. I just saw a vet tech who administered the shot and only paid for the shot


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I give the vac. with Lepto in it because I live on a farm and i need to protect my dogs as will animals carry this I. do have one Boston that had a reaction to the Lepto. part of vac. i gave him he is the only one and i have been vac. my own dogs for over 20 years . I DO KEEP ANTIHISTAMINE ON HAND


----------



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> They are, and they do! LOL
> We have several doggie daycare places, but none of them require Lepto vacs - only core vaccinations. Check around, you should be able to find one who does not require the Lepto.


Well I work at this one so the daycare is free, which is nice so I don't have to leave her home. They require Bordetella/Kennel Cough, DHLP-P (which is lepto, distemper, etc) and Rabies.



Ginny01OT said:


> Are you sure the doggie day care requires the lepto and not the bordatella?--that would make more sense unless they spend a lot of the day outside...


They're always in groups of about 10-45 dogs and go outside (fenced in area) to go to the bathroom at least once every 20 minutes or so. Its a great place but I am still confused about vaccines as far as which ones are TRULY needed and which aren't. My poor pup is so sensitive I worry about everything I guess


----------



## gone2thedogs (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I can't speak re: the age that a dog should first be exposed to this vaccine (puppy vs. adult), but I will tell you that my dogs both received the DHLPP vaccine on a yearly basis, and guess what? One of my dogs contracted lepto, and was _seriously_ ill. A few other dogs in my area died, mainly because they were going to the local vet who (imho) was not responsive enough in the early stages, but that's another issue... 

The problem? The vaccine only covers a few of the hundreds types of lepto. My dog got a lepto that was not covered by the vaccine. So it's definitely not a comprehensive defense against the disease.

Many vets in the area are now only giving the DHLPP every three years instead of every year to avoid over-vaccinating, and our kennels/daycare are having to shift their rules. Maybe you could ask your vet about that approach? Of course you would have to see if your kennel/daycare/pet passport would accept that, but my feeling is that they should at least listen to the vet's opinion on a medical issue. We still need to give bordatella every 6 months and rabies must be up to date in order for our dogs to board or go to daycare.

Hope that helps.


----------

